# Long Set-Up Time & WOEFULL Lack of Apps



## CMH (May 7, 2020)

here is what i found so far missing on the Tivo

many apps would work if TIVO would allow a straight ANDROID APP load to it .. BUT they must be Tivo ready / modified by the app maker

sorry in all CAPS ... BUT I copied and pasted them directly from my files and I am not gonna waste the time to retype them



4K

4K VIEWS

24/7 RETRO

AMG TV

AMAZON MUSIC

AMC THEATRES ON DEMAND

ANTHYM TV

ATMOSPHERE / CHIVE

BUMBLEBEE.TV

CAMS ON TV

CBS 7 DAYTON

CBS SPORTS

CHICAGO FUZZYMEMORIES.TV

CLASSIC TV COMMERCIALS

CLASSIC TV SERIES

COMET TV

CON TV

COWBOYS NOW

CNET

DISTRO distro.tv

FARM AND RANCH TV

FAWESOME TV

FIDO TV

FOLK TV

FOX 5 LAS VEGAS KVVU

FREE2VIEW - IGO CAST

FREEBIE TV

FREE SPEECH TV

FRNDLY TV

GO VEGAS

IWTV.LIVE

JARRET-PARSONS TV WRESTLING

KOOL TV

KVVB.TV

LAS VEGAS REVIEW-JOURNAL

LAS VEGAS NEWS & WEATHER

LAS VEGAS TRAVEL BY TRIPSMART

LINK TV 

LOCAL NOW

MOVIE GUIDE

MOVIELAND TV

MOVIE ZYNG

MYTVTOGO NETWORK

NASA TV

NASA UHD TV

NEWS NET

NEWS ON

NEWSMAX TV

NUDU TV

OHTV SHOWS

PEOPLE TV

POPCORN FLIX

POPSTAR! TV

PRO CLASSIC TV

PTZTV

RABBIT EARS TV

RETRO TECH TIME MACHINE

REV'N

RIDGELINE TV

RIGHT NOW TV

ROW8

SBTV PLUS

SHOP HQ

SHOP LC

HSN

QVC

SHOUT FACTORY TV

SIMULTV

SMARTTV.COM

SPREE / MOVIE SPREE

STADIUM

SPYDAR TV 

STIRR

STREAM NOW TV

THE FILM DETECTIVE

THE HEARTLAND NETWORK

THE PET COLLECTIVE

THE REEWIND NETWORK

THE ROKU CHANNEL

TUBOX TV

TV TIME MEDIA

VEGAS VIDEO NETWORK 3.0

VICTOR VALLEY TV

VIVALIVE TV

VUUZLE TV

VYOU

WATCH WPT

WATCHYOUR.TV

WZTS

ZENITHER

ZYPY.TV


----------



## jimpmc (Oct 31, 2001)

You have to differentiate AndroidTV availability of an app from TiVo's Stream App or the hardware itself. The fact that apps aren't available for AndroidTV is a separate issue.


----------



## CMH (May 7, 2020)

jimpmc said:


> You have to differentiate AndroidTV availability of an app from TiVo's Stream App or the hardware itself. The fact that apps aren't available for AndroidTV is a separate issue.


all apps listed above are ALL available on ANDROID TV but not on the TIVO BOX AT all


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

CMH said:


> all apps listed above are ALL available on ANDROID TV but not on the TIVO BOX AT all


I don't think that's a big loss.  I may be biased.


----------



## CMH (May 7, 2020)

trip1eX said:


> I don't think that's a big loss.  I may be biased.


THOSE ARE ALL MAJOR APPS - NOT HAVING THEM IS PATHETIC


----------



## jimpmc (Oct 31, 2001)

CMH said:


> all apps listed above are ALL available on ANDROID TV but not on the TIVO BOX AT all


I do not see them on an nVidia Shield or Nexus Player. Not all apps that are available for Android are listed as compatible with AndroidTV. That's more of an issue between Google's implementation of AndroidTV and the app developers. Point is, TiVo doesn't control that.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah apps have to be specifically designed for Android TV. At the very least they need a special manifest to tell the play store that it's compatible. But in reality designing an app that works both with touch and a remote is difficult.


----------



## CMH (May 7, 2020)

jimpmc said:


> I do not see them on an nVidia Shield or Nexus Player. Not all apps that are available for Android are listed as compatible with AndroidTV. That's more of an issue between Google's implementation of AndroidTV and the app developers. Point is, TiVo doesn't control that.


Point is yes they are available on GOOGLE PLAY STORE FOR ANDROID - TIVO NEEDS GET THEM ALL COMPATIBLE FOR TIVOS VERSION OF ANDROID


----------



## jimpmc (Oct 31, 2001)

CMH said:


> Point is yes they are available on GOOGLE PLAY STORE FOR ANDROID - TIVO NEEDS GET THEM ALL COMPATIBLE FOR TIVOS VERSION OF ANDROID


I agree that more apps are needed, but it's not really TiVo that can do anything about it. It is Google. The Stream 4k is running Google's AndroidTV, as is nVidia Shield, Mi Box, Nexus Player, etc.

You might be able to sideload some of those apps using an app like downloader.


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

The Roku Channel, that's gold


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

CMH said:


> THOSE ARE ALL MAJOR APPS - NOT HAVING THEM IS PATHETIC


lol i hope you didn't say that with a straight face.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

trip1eX said:


> lol i hope you didn't say that with a straight face.


I know.. This is the deal breaker for me LAS VEGAS TRAVEL BY TRIPSMART


----------



## CMH (May 7, 2020)

trip1eX said:


> lol i hope you didn't say that with a straight face.


yeah i did not having all those apps especially STIRR & NEWS ON is pathetic


----------



## ebockelman (Jul 12, 2001)

Are we really comparing apps available for phones with those available on a streaming device?

If that's your expectation, you might want to go ahead and return your Stream 4k. It's never going to have the same apps that an Android phone has.


----------



## CMH (May 7, 2020)

ebockelman said:


> Are we really comparing apps available for phones with those available on a streaming device?
> 
> If that's your expectation, you might want to go ahead and return your Stream 4k. It's never going to have the same apps that an Android phone has.


I'm comparing apps made for tv so yeah the STREAM get off its backside and make them accessible that measly ROKU has


----------



## ebockelman (Jul 12, 2001)

CMH said:


> I'm comparing apps made for tv so yeah the STREAM get off its backside and make them accessible that measly ROKU has


Tivo doesn't make the apps. The individual companies responsible for them do. If an app is missing that you want to see on the platform, contact that app's developer.

Personally, I feel like it's a lot of energy to spend getting spun up about missing CBS 7 Dayton or the Classic TV Commercials app.


----------



## CMH (May 7, 2020)

ebockelman said:


> Tivo doesn't make the apps. The individual companies responsible for them do. If an app is missing that you want to see on the platform, contact that app's developer.
> 
> Personally, I feel like it's a lot of energy to spend getting spun up about missing CBS 7 Dayton or the Classic TV Commercials app.


it does not matter hat you think - facts are facts


----------



## Acerxz (Mar 6, 2002)

Android and Android TV are two separate things. This is not a tivo issue.


----------



## CMH (May 7, 2020)

Acerxz said:


> Android and Android TV are two separate things. This is not a tivo issue.


no reason make the code different other a few line of code saying what device its going to


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

CMH said:


> no reason make the code different other a few line of code saying what device its going to


Developers have chosen not to port their apps and/or focus on the higher install base of Roku and Apple TV. Thems the breaks.


----------



## CMH (May 7, 2020)

smark said:


> Developers have chosen not to port their apps and/or focus on the higher install base of Roku and Apple TV. Thems the breaks.


only stupid developers - that smart ones are universally writing them - with the few extra code lines needed to work on the specific different ones


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

CMH said:


> only stupid developers - that smart ones are universally writing them - with the few extra code lines needed to work on the specific different ones


I suggest then you contact these companies and offer your services.


----------



## CMH (May 7, 2020)

smark said:


> I suggest then you contact these companies and offer your services.


im above that - if they were not smart enough to that going on then nah


----------



## jimpmc (Oct 31, 2001)

CMH said:


> im above that - if they were not smart enough to that going on then nah


CMH, the point that several have been trying to make is that the lack of these apps is not directly specific to TiVo's dongle and the TiVo Stream App. Indirectly, however, if AndroidTV gets more acceptance through sales of TiVo's Stream 4k or other AndroidTV devices, then developers will have more impetus to make them available in the Google Play Store.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Well, the real problem is anyone having expectations that TiVo's dongle will improve at all beyond the state it's in when first released, including app support. TiVo has history here. But I salute your optimism.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Always buy products for what it does, not for what you hope it may do in the future.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

btw, that list of apps looks very similar to the channels on PlutoTV.


----------



## CMH (May 7, 2020)

trip1eX said:


> btw, that list of apps looks very similar to the channels on PlutoTV.


yeah but its missing some of their best channels - and speaking of Pluto TV - they need to get their favorites list working like they do on Roku


----------

